# New naked portafilter



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The new generation 'naked' portafilter - invisible to the naked eye


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The preferred choice of Batman at his Cafe - Batbarista.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I had one of those but I lost it..


----------



## jork45 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice,I will need to keep my eye out for one


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice I've never seen them where the handle is invisible too!!! The development on this is breath taking!!!


----------

